# How much do you pay for a hair cut?



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

29.99 plus taxand tip


----------



## Janice (Apr 27, 2005)

$60 with tip

I'm never blown away by his cuts either... but I've been going to him for long so that's he's even turned into a family friend. He cuts both my sisters and my moms hair too. I need to find someone else now that I moved to another city tho.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 27, 2005)

60 with tip... she just got promoted so her price got a little higher.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 27, 2005)

45 or so with tip- I can never remember- I just started going to a new girl.. its SOOOO hard to find someone to cut naturally curly hair well!   (She rocks though, since she knows what the whole curly hair thing is about, since she has it too)


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 27, 2005)

my stylist used to charge 45 canadian. last time I went, the bill was $60.00!! now thats alot of cash! but hes worth it...hes awesome!


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

€ 50 @ Toni & Guy! I love my hair cuts!
P.S.: That includes the color as well!


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 28, 2005)

canuck - you should come more often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been wanting to visit Canada. One day I'll make it there.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 28, 2005)

I feel so cheap, haha. My latest hair cut my friend cut for me, haha with scissors we borrow from some science teacher. And I cut my own bangs. If I do goto a salon it is 30$ with tip.


----------



## cinkiss (Apr 29, 2005)

wow i feel cheap too! I only pay $6 right now, cuase my friend is in beauty school, she does an awesome job and the price is fab!


----------



## makeuplover (Apr 30, 2005)

$25.00 plus tip


----------



## Lolita (Apr 30, 2005)

eek, I'm afraid to answer. I normally pay about $125 CAD for cut and color... including tip. I adore my guy and his work though, so I think its worth it.


----------



## thenumberdevil (May 2, 2005)

about $50 with tip.  coloring at my salon is outrageous though.  i want to get my hair paneled (it's super short) but it's gonna cost me something like $120.  :-(


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 3, 2005)

$10 but my friend hooks it up!


----------



## nikki_v83 (May 3, 2005)

*****


----------



## GoldieLox (May 5, 2005)

wow i was surprised to see suck low prices.. i dunno why i guess living in cali you get used to the normal price for hair being like 120 and up! i dont pay for my hair because she is a family friend and does for free as a gift to me but i think she charges around 60 - 90 depending on what you get and thats for cut and color.


----------



## jasper17 (May 5, 2005)

$45 plus a tip.  She does an excellent job - very intuitive and just knows what suits me.  Worth every penny.


----------



## allie02044 (May 12, 2005)

i pay $40 for the cut, plus $10 tip.   color, now thats a dif. subject. i pay about $200 for a full foil.  the most ive paid is $400.  i know, im crazy.


----------



## jeanna (May 13, 2005)

If I go to a Senior stylist, then $60-$70+. But if I go a level down, it's $50 (prices include wash, cut and style) I usually just get a trim and some layers, and I think it's reasonable. Layering sounds simple enough, but I've seen bad layering jobs done at the cheaper salons. I'm way too attached to my hair to take any chances!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 13, 2005)

my mom is a hair dresser and i think she charges $25 and for color its usualy $75 and up


----------



## Bubbles (May 15, 2005)

About $100 for colour and cut.


----------



## misslexa (May 15, 2005)

$50 CAD @ toni and guy


----------



## Jessica (May 15, 2005)

$50 with tip


----------



## moonrevel (May 16, 2005)

If my regular hair guy is in, it's actually really cheap since he's the newest to the salon (but still awesome) and it's about $25 with tip, but about $35 if I have to go to someone else when he's out of town.  If I get it colored as well, it's usually about $70 total.

I'm amazed how much price difference there is between cities as far as hair cuts go, depending on how "hip" or whatever the city is.  Pittsburgh is not so hip, so even though I go to a pretty swanky place to get my hair done, my brother goes to a similarly swanky place in San Francisco, and his hair cut is $100.


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 17, 2005)

no more than $20!


----------



## MacLover (May 30, 2005)

I pay $47 + tip.  I also drive 3hrs to see my stylist.  She is amazing and I have tried several people where I live.  They just don't give me a cut & color like she does.  She has been doing my hair since 1987, and is well worth the drive!

I make a weekend of it and visit friends that I don't get to see very often.


----------



## VaJenna (May 31, 2005)

well my stylist is apparently not working at the salon i usually go to anymore, and they wont tell me where she went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but when she cut my hair it was 25+tip  and if i got color (which is a full head foil, but she always cut me deals) it was 80. 

the girl i went to on saturday was $28. 

the girl i will be going to in the future is $35 for a cut, and then for a full foil it starts at $90, and for dimensional color (which is what i should have, but i'm hoping we can pretend its a full foil) it starts at $120. 

my friend used to cut my hair, so it was always free. but my hair never looked as good as it does now.


----------



## Henna (Jun 1, 2005)

$50 and tip.  The most I've spent is $80 in NYC. I have naturally curly hair and this salon was recommended for naturally curly hair.  I loved the cut and wish I lived closer to NYC.  I wouldn't mind paying that much for the look and, most importantly, the *control*_ that this cut gave me.  _


----------



## aautumnah (Jun 1, 2005)

$80 not including tip


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm really lucky as my big sis is a hairdresser so she usually does my hair or she'll book me in to get one of her trainees to do it (she works part time at a training centre) so it costs me very little to get my hair done.  

If my sister does it I'll give her £10 or buy her something if she refuses to take money for it and if I get it done at the training centre then the cost of the stuff needed to do my highlights needs paid plus £5 tip for the person that does it (my hair is ultra thick so usually two people do the highlights as it would take hours for one person to do it.  They get £5 each).  My sister is really kind and usually pays for the cost of the highlighting stuff too as a treat for me.

If I was to get my hair done in a local hairdressers then it would cost about £65 for my cut and highlights (around $120)

xx


----------



## Trashley (Jul 16, 2005)

woah woah. I only pay $20 + tip for cut and style (Yes! That means straightening too!) for the place I go to. It's not a crappy place like great clips or anything. I think it's just a local salon, it's called Trendeez.

I never got my hair colored there, but once I got full foil at "The Look" for about 80 + tip$ (although she didn't deserve it)

Someone up there posted $200 for full foil???? WHAT! lmao. crazy.


----------



## TipTopTap (Jul 16, 2005)

$33 plus $5 in tips, I only get my hair cut though; not colored.


----------



## JessieC (Jul 18, 2005)

100 incl tip for highlights

150 incl tip for color and cut. sometimes i only give 145, but I LOVE my girl, so its usually 150/155.


----------



## Jeniwren (Jul 18, 2005)

€55 for a wash, cut and blow dry at Toni & Guy.


----------



## VaJenna (Jul 18, 2005)

i just got a cut and color for 25. 

damn i love my stylist!


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jul 24, 2005)

I used to pay *cough95dollarscough* for a cut. However I found someone that does is just as good for 26 and a huge tip! 
I color my hair myself and the guy who used to charge me 95 dollars used to tell me how great my colorist was...heehehe.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 25, 2005)

130 dollars for color/hilite and cut, tip not included.  40 dollars for just a haircut. i tip 5 to 10 dollars w/just a cut, depending on what was done.  and 15 to 20 dollar tip when cut and color is done. ive been going to her for 4 years and the price gets higher as she moves up on their scale. sucks for me, but i wouldnt let anyone else do my hair.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 28, 2005)

Haircut & Style $40 plus tip in S. Suburbs of Chicago...  Dawn


----------



## Julez (Aug 14, 2005)

About $45 without tip.

Phew.. I don't feel so bad now, you all seem to pay around the same price. I thought I was paying too much.


----------



## breathless (Aug 17, 2005)

i've always gotten my hair cut by my mom. but, i grew it out past my butt & got two feet cut off just recently. my parents paid for my first salon visit. that sounds so funny since i'm 20 years old. lol. but, it was $80 for the cut.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

Around $50 for a cut not including tip. I pay close to $90 (including tip) for half a head of highlights.


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

$65 Australian Dollars
that includes shampoo, styled/cut, blowdry and straighten!


----------



## kare31 (Aug 23, 2005)

$14 including tip, but i have to drive two hours into the city to get to the salon.  I live in the middle of nowhere, and there are no salons in my town.  When i was a kid, I had my hair butchered by a few different ladies who cut hair from their homes, and i just decided the drive was worth it.


----------



## user4 (Aug 23, 2005)

bout 25 plus tip... no color or nething so. 
when i used to dye my hair it was like 45ish plus tip... with the color and highlights which is still not bad


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 23, 2005)

i cut my hair myself. so. Free. i also have weaved it by myself with foils , its super hard though, so sometimes i have my friend do it, ill buy her lunch or something.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 23, 2005)

I either pay $7 (w/o tip) or $18 (w/tip).  The $7 is at the Gene Juarez Training School and I'm pretty lazy to catch the bus to go up there and the $18 is this small salon a few blocks away from campus and I usually go there and they always cut my hair exactly how I envisioned it.


----------

